# Good day a grousin'



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Took a friend up to the high country to chase some birds and were amazed by how many we saw. They were holding up in the higher elevations and it took a few minutes to figure out where to find them, but once we found them it was all over. 

First covey had three birds in it but we only got one shot off (and connected). Second covey had five maybe six birds in it. We limited out on the second covey. 

My birds came from a single shot 410. 

Pics won't load off of my phone so I'll have to wait til I get in front of a computer. 

Good times!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok here are some pics, thought some of you might find their diet interesting (hint hint).


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I got three birds opening day, solo?. But there only had greans and maybe one or two berries. They were blues as well. Good job on the hunt!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Man I really need to start proof reading my posts before I submit them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice job Bax. 8)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats man!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

That looks a lil like satisfaction. Nice work.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I like the pic with the bike in it. Seems like a great way to get up to where you need to go. Thanks for the pics. Good to see what they are eating...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Way to go...where'd ya go?

But damnn man, those red berries...why'd you have to go and say hint, hint...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wagdog said:


> I like the pic with the bike in it. Seems like a great way to get up to where you need to go. Thanks for the pics. Good to see what they are eating...


Thanks. I like taking the bike up on single tracks where wheelers cant fit. But my neck is sore from tying the birds' legs to some parachord and dangling them around my neck on the ride back down the mountain. Next time I will wear my vest...

My goal is to field dress my buck this season, tie his legs together and wear him like a backpack while riding back to the truck just to see people's faces. Lol

This'll be me fellas!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Way to go...where'd ya go?
> 
> But damnn man, those red berries...why'd you have to go and say hint, hint...


Ha ha location is secret but the hint is to know what they're eating this time of year. That may help you find some birds :grin:


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

The grouse I got were about 30 yards up the hill from the steam that was nearby at about 9 am.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Sounds and looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking what load are you using in your 410?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

hondodawg said:


> If you don't mind me asking what load are you using in your 410?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3" loads, #7.5 shot, full choke.

One day I'll write an ode to the 410. It was my first shotgun and I've owned many over the years, but this weird little single shot Spesco shotgun has been by my side for so many hunts that it's hard to part with.


----------

